# Deadlift Grip



## Jay-Budaman (Mar 29, 2006)

http://www.gymaddiction.com/exercises/lowerback.html

I just read at this website that the best grip to use when doing deadlifts is overhand. It also said that if you must use an alternated grip you should switch it up. Whats you guy's opinion of this? I've never switched grip, its always  left underhand right overhand.


----------



## maxpro2 (Mar 29, 2006)

Jay-Budaman said:
			
		

> http://www.gymaddiction.com/exercises/lowerback.html
> 
> I just read at this website that the best grip to use when doing deadlifts is overhand. It also said that if you must use an alternated grip you should switch it up. Whats you guy's opinion of this? I've never switched grip, its always  left underhand right overhand.



If you are using a mixed grip you definitely need to alternate after each set to avoid imbalances. I prefer to use a double overhand grip for this reason.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 29, 2006)

Searching is your friend.

http://ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=61589&highlight=hook+grip

Anyway, overhand, or hook grip is ideal, but can be difficult to use a higher weight until your grip strength gets better... Switching hands if you're using a mixed grip is a good idea.


----------



## fufu (Mar 29, 2006)

I only do DOH, I have a certain goal of doing DOH and when I reach that I may switch it up.


----------

